# Wie geht das?



## Bluebird (9. März 2002)

Diese Frage passt warscheinlich genau so gut ins php oder asp forum....egal...

also folgende url: http://gamespot.com/gamespot/filters/0,10850,6013548,00.html

ich frag mich jetzt wie man das hinbekommt, dass das file erkennt, welcher artikel es ist.

also 0,10850,6013548,00.html gibts ja warscheinlich nicht als datei, sondern wird aus der datenbank erzeugt...oder?

die methode ?artikel=23123 kennen wir ja schon aber da steht einfach 0,10850,6013548,00.html ....

meine idee wäre jetzt auf der 404er seite, die kommt, weil es die datei ja nicht gibt zu überprüfen, wie die Datei hieß und dann den passenden inhalt einzubaun....aber das wäre sicherlich nur ne Notlösung!

edit: hab da noch ne seite gefunden, die das benutzt: http://www.tvspielfilm.de/programm/tvplaner/0,8484,0_alle_alle_alle,00.html ....ist also weiter verbreitet....


----------



## Bluebird (11. März 2002)

hab die lösung für mein problem gefunden....danke an alle, die wenigestens drüber nachgedacht haben...

http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/1996/12/149/


----------



## braindad (11. März 2002)

und danke, dass du wenigsten deinen sucherfolg mit den anderen teilst. ich hasse es, wenn dann immer sowas kommt a la "habs selbst rausgefunden, danke".


----------

